# 2004 mini locks



## ljpet (Feb 15, 2019)

Hello to everyone. Hope all are doing well. I have an issue with my 04 mini base model 5 speed with 108k miles with the locks. First note that my key fob has no buttons or guts just the key. The locks work fine when using the key to unlock and locking the car. When starting the car and beginning to drive they automatically lock. When stopping and, turning the car off they do not unlock automatically. I have to use the unlock switch on the dash to unlock them. Also having problem opening the driver door from inside the car. Dont know if this is the problem affecting the lock issue or not. Have a question, can the locks be reset without using the key fob? Hope someone can help. Thank you. Lou


----------

